# Holiday with the Dog - Snowdonia



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

In august I will be taking Millie on our Honeymoon with us to a cottage in the middle of Snowdonia National Park. (We are marrying in Poland so looking forward to a quiet holiday with Millie afterwards, help her recover from a stay in kennels!)

Has anyone been to Snowdonia with their dogs before, do you have any advice? I am hoping to walk Mount Snowdon with her, I have already bought her a quite robust looking 'Ezy Dog' harness which we have started using as she will prol be more comfortble on a flexi lead (Ive heard due to livestock and other tourists she will need to be on a lead most the time) and the harness will provide more support if we need to lift her etc.

Any advice from fellow ramblers much appreciated 

I have noticed though that the Snowdonia Railway doesnt accept dogs hehe so there wont be any cheating


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm going for the 1st time in April - so can't offer any advice yet.

This link might be useful.
Walking up Mount Snowdon


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws and Claws has taken her dog, she might be a good person to pm about it.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic you'l have toreport back on how you get on 

I am confident in the knowledge that where we are going should be dog friendly as we are staying in a friends cottage who has four boxers, but its always a bit daunting going somewhere strange with your four pawed friends.

Thank You for the link

Nikki


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi ya, we have been going to the snowdonia area for many years now and have been taken our 2 dogs.We have found most farmers are bery good providing dogs are kept on leads where there is livestock and people remember to close ay gates after them.Hope you enjoy your holiday,we are going again in July.*


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

I live nearby, your dog will love this holiday! As Janice says, local farmers are very easy-going as long as you keep your dog on a lead near livestock.
As for Snowdon, some of the routes are quite hair-raising, I wouldn't take my collie up the ridges like Crib Goch. But the Pyg track and the Miners track are great for dogs - tough enough for you to feel like you've earned your dinner afterwards, but without the fear of Fido falling off a steep ridge! 
I'd also recommend the forests near Betws-y-coed. There's miles of lovely paths where you can have off-lead walks (I try to go every week, it's only about 7 miles from me).


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Oooh! Snowdon! I haven't been in about 5 years but it's always a nice climb and easy for the most part with great views at the top! The Miner's trail is a well paced ascent/descent. Avoid the ridges, they should only really be walked with very well trained dogs.

You must be careful as there are sheep just about everywhere <insert Wales sheep joke>. For this reason a flexi lead may not be your best option. But of course this depends on how well Millie copes with livestock. It's also very popular as it's a mild hike so there's usually lots of people around. As for the railway... I'm not even sure that's still going on. Last 3 times I went the railway wasn't running and the cafe at the top was boarded up. In fact the last time I remember seeing it running was back in 2000 but perhaps it's just because I've tended to climb in the off-season.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

The cafe has been completely revamped and re-opened. I'm a bit grouchy about that because along with the railway it attracts the sort of idiot I climb up mountains to avoid! Rubbish everywhere around the cafe, can never understand why people go to beautiful places just to dump their rubbish there.....still, I do enjoy the feeling of superiority when I see them step of the train to take a picture of themselves at the summit when I know I've walked up . That said, the summit isn't the best part, the walk itself is much nicer.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I can tell you about lots of lovely places to walk in the Snowdonia area so if you need any ideas just message me. I hope you enjoy yourselves, there's so many wonderful places to dog walk in the area and some lovely off the beaten track walks that are away from the main tourist areas. 

The Snowdon walk will be fabulous but the main path from Llanberis will be busy especially in August. To be honest there are nicer mountains where you'd get that feeling of solitude a bit more. I climbed Snowdon last June via the Watkin path and came down via the Pyg track and it was like a conveyer belt of people (and dogs) going up the Pyg track, Miners track, and Llanberis tracks. Great atmosphere though.
Lovely lovely views if it's clear as well! :thumbup:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> In august I will be taking Millie on our Honeymoon with us to a cottage in the middle of Snowdonia National Park. (We are marrying in Poland so looking forward to a quiet holiday with Millie afterwards, help her recover from a stay in kennels!)
> 
> Has anyone been to Snowdonia with their dogs before, do you have any advice? I am hoping to walk Mount Snowdon with her, I have already bought her a quite robust looking 'Ezy Dog' harness which we have started using as she will prol be more comfortble on a flexi lead (Ive heard due to livestock and other tourists she will need to be on a lead most the time) and the harness will provide more support if we need to lift her etc.
> 
> ...


We took ours up mount snowdon last year, well half way:thumbup:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Terr said:


> Oooh! Snowdon! I haven't been in about 5 years but it's always a nice climb and easy for the most part with great views at the top! The Miner's trail is a well paced ascent/descent. Avoid the ridges, they should only really be walked with very well trained dogs.
> For this reason a flexi lead may not be your best option. But of course this depends on how well Millie copes with livestock.


Fntastic Thank You, I will google the Miners Trail. Millie is very good on a flexi, she knows 'Wait' (She will stop in her tracks and tur around to look at me) and 'Here' where seh returns back to me immediately. We walk her quite often on a flexi around the village at 6 am as it gives her more freedom on our shorter winter before work walkies. I reckon I will def take a conventional lead with us just incase though. I dont want to be stuck if the flexi broke.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

myshkin said:


> I live nearby, your dog will love this holiday! As Janice says, local farmers are very easy-going as long as you keep your dog on a lead near livestock.
> As for Snowdon, some of the routes are quite hair-raising, I wouldn't take my collie up the ridges like Crib Goch. But the Pyg track and the Miners track are great for dogs - tough enough for you to feel like you've earned your dinner afterwards, but without the fear of Fido falling off a steep ridge!
> I'd also recommend the forests near Betws-y-coed. There's miles of lovely paths where you can have off-lead walks (I try to go every week, it's only about 7 miles from me).


Thank You its nice to know some of the routes are not as dog friendly, i would definately want to take a simpler / easier route. we are there ten days so have plenty of time to take another route if we wish 

I will definately look up the forests


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

Hi, I live locally to Snowdonia too ... smack bang in the middle ... lol PM me if you want any information ... just some advice, a dog was taken off Snowdon last year by mountain rescue as it had cut it's paws on the Slate and was exhausted and couldn't walk any more and the owner was knackered trying to carry the dog (a labrador I think)

PM if you want any more information x Clare x


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> Hi, I live locally to Snowdonia too ... smack bang in the middle ... lol PM me if you want any information ... just some advice, a dog was taken off Snowdon last year by mountain rescue as it had cut it's paws on the Slate and was exhausted and couldn't walk any more and the owner was knackered trying to carry the dog (a labrador I think)


Good advice! We've seen people heading out as dusk fell, asking us for directions, looking very badly dressed for it. Tried to suggest they try another day (earlier!), but off they went. As the saying goes though, there's no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothes! If you're used to hiking you'll know to be prepared, and you'll love it! I used to go out for the day and wish I had a dog to enjoy it with - a good day's walking should include a waggly tail


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

We took our male boxer up snowden and he did better than us lol. We saw a few doggies up there. Took water for him and he had a little snack with us. He was very good. Both boxers have also done scarfell pile it's fine as long as your dog is used to long walks.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

myshkin said:


> I live nearby, your dog will love this holiday! As Janice says, local farmers are very easy-going as long as you keep your dog on a lead near livestock.
> As for Snowdon, some of the routes are quite hair-raising, I wouldn't take my collie up the ridges like Crib Goch. But the Pyg track and the Miners track are great for dogs - tough enough for you to feel like you've earned your dinner afterwards, but without the fear of Fido falling off a steep ridge!
> I'd also recommend the forests near Betws-y-coed. There's miles of lovely paths where you can have off-lead walks (I try to go every week, it's only about 7 miles from me).


Oh I miss Betws so much! I used to go riding in the forestry with my best friend, when I was at school.

@Milliepoochie you will love it. I miss going there so much. There's also a huge lake called Llyn Dinas near Beddgelert, if your girl is keen on going for a swim.

Ooh, I just found this

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/lists/bringing-your-dog-to-snowdonia


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Aw ancient thread alert!  I thought @Milliepoochie had dropped in again initially.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

SixStar said:


> Aw ancient thread alert!  I thought @Milliepoochie had dropped in again initially.


Oh blast! I need to start checking dates


----------

